# [TrueCrypt] Verschlüsselung rückgängig machen



## Cowboy-ohne-Pferd (8. Juni 2008)

*[TrueCrypt] Verschlüsselung rückgängig machen*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich hab eine externe Festplatte im unpartitionierten Zustand mit TrueCrypt verschlüsselt. Wenn sie nun angeschlossen wird, wird sie von Windows nicht als Festplatte erkannt und erscheint nicht im Explorer.
Wenn ich sie mit True Crypt mounte, erkennt Windows die verschlüsselte Partition.
Das ist ja im Prinzip eine schöne Sache, nur habe ich jetzt das Problem, dass ich die Verschlüsselung nicht mehr rückgängig machen kann.
Wenn ich die verschlüsselte Partition noch nicht gemounted habe, wird sie im Arbeitsplatz nicht erkannt, also kann ich sie da nicht formatieren. In der Datenträgerverwaltung kann sie ebenfalls nicht formatiert werden, allerdings wird sie dort angezeigt. Über die Konsole (cmd) lässt sie sich auch nicht formatieren, da Windows sie ja nicht erkennt und ihr keinen Buchstaben zuweist (soviel ich weiß)!
Wenn ich sie gemounted habe, kann ich die verschlüsselte Partition formatieren, was diese allerdings nur leert und nicht löscht!

Jetzt meine Frage: Wie bekomme ich das hin, dass die Festplatte nicht mehr verschlüsselt ist und ganz normal erkannt wird?

Cowboy 

P.S.: Ich bin gerade wirklich ratlos...


----------



## Weird_Sheep (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: [TrueCrypt] Verschlüsselung rückgängig machen*



			
				Cowboy-ohne-Pferd am 08.06.2008 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich hab eine externe Festplatte im unpartitionierten Zustand mit TrueCrypt verschlüsselt. Wenn sie nun angeschlossen wird, wird sie von Windows nicht als Festplatte erkannt und erscheint nicht im Explorer.
> Wenn ich sie mit True Crypt mounte, erkennt Windows die verschlüsselte Partition.
> Das ist ja im Prinzip eine schöne Sache, nur habe ich jetzt das Problem, dass ich die Verschlüsselung nicht mehr rückgängig machen kann.
> ...



Meine truegecryptete externe Platte erscheint nach dem Einstöpseln als vermeintlich leere Platte, die ich auch Formatieren kann. Windows schlägt dass sogar beim Anklicken vor...
Wenn ich nun diese Platte als Device in TrueCrypt angebe, kann ich das Laufwerk nutzen.

Ich habe also 2 Laufwerke: Das eigentliche physikalische und dann das logische, dass dann die entschlüsselten Daten hält.

Einfach mal nach der wirklichen Platte suchen, wenn sie nicht angezeigt wird, versuch es mal in der Datenträgerverwaltung (Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Computerverwaltung -> Datenträgerverwaltung).


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: [TrueCrypt] Verschlüsselung rückgängig machen*

was ist, wenn du über die datenträgerverwaltung einfach alle partitonen löschst und dann neue anlegst? also, natürlich nur auf der betreffenden platte.


----------



## Cowboy-ohne-Pferd (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: [TrueCrypt] Verschlüsselung rückgängig machen*



			
				Weird_Sheep am 08.06.2008 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine truegecryptete externe Platte erscheint nach dem Einstöpseln als vermeintlich leere Platte, die ich auch Formatieren kann. Windows schlägt dass sogar beim Anklicken vor...
> Wenn ich nun diese Platte als Device in TrueCrypt angebe, kann ich das Laufwerk nutzen.
> 
> Ich habe also 2 Laufwerke: Das eigentliche physikalische und dann das logische, dass dann die entschlüsselten Daten hält.


Ja, das kann sein, denn das ist der Fall, wenn du nicht die Platte selbst verschlüsselst (im unpartitionierten Zustand), sondern wenn du eine Partition auf der Platte verschlüsselst.
Wenn du sie im unpartitionierten Zustand verschlüsselst, wird sie gar nicht mehr angezeigt, auch nicht als leere Platte!
Inzwischen habe ich durch Herumprobieren und "Forenquerlesen" die Lösung gefunden!
Ich musste die Platte in der Datenträgerverwaltung zuerst initialisieren, dann konnte ich sie normal partitionieren!

Danke euch beiden trotzdem für eure Posts!

Cowboy


----------

